# MTB - Burlington 4/12/12



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2012)

First ride back out on the bike since like September.  Just a short ride, but it felt great to get out!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

That's it for the TR? How were conditions, which trails were ridden, any pics, how many miles? Did the bike perform flawlessly?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

That's all I could manage before I passed out for the night. :lol:

The conditions were excellent.  There was hardly any trace of the rain that we had during the day. The ground must have been pretty dry, because it soaked the water right up.  We rode Half pipe>Jekyll&Hyde>Plan B>Long way home>Plan B>Twisted Sister>Long way home>Jekyll&Hyde>1st half of The Dip.  The original plan was to stay up higher and not go all the way down to the bottom of Plan B, but that got botched up.  I'm kinda glad it did, climbing up Twisted Sister wasn't as bad as I was envisioning, and the ride probably would have been shorter if we didn't go down there.  It turned out to be a short loop, around 4.25 miles according to my GPS, but I don't know how much more I would have had in me anyway.   No pics.  The bike performed great, no issues at all.

Better?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That's all I could manage before I passed out for the night. :lol:
> 
> The conditions were excellent.  There was hardly any trace of the rain that we had during the day. The ground must have been pretty dry, because it soaked the water right up.  We rode Half pipe>Jekyll&Hyde>Plan B>Long way home>Plan B>Twisted Sister>Long way home>Jekyll&Hyde>1st half of The Dip.  The original plan was to stay up higher and not go all the way down to the bottom of Plan B, but that got botched up.  I'm kinda glad it did, climbing up Twisted Sister wasn't as bad as I was envisioning, and the ride probably would have been shorter if we didn't go down there.  It turned out to be a short loop, around 4.25 miles according to my GPS, but I don't know how much more I would have had in me anyway.   No pics.  The bike performed great, no issues at all.
> 
> Better?



Sounds like a good ride.

Can you post the gps track or map? I've never hear of most of those trails.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

Turns out I accidentally set my GPS app to power saving mode partway through the ride.  A lot of the smaller turns in the ride were chopped off with straight lines.  The mileage was probably slightly more than 4.25...

I had just installed the app yesterday before the ride, and I forgot that by default it talks to you while it's collecting data (giving periodic updates on distance, speed, etc..).  I was trying to turn that feature off when I set it to power saving mode by accident.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

Which app are you using? I've been using Runkeeper and it's been pretty good for hiking, walks and road biking so far. Only a few tenths off of the bike computer.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

My Tracks.  It's what I used all of last year too.  I just hadn't had a chance to set it up on the my new phone yet.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> We rode Half pipe>Jekyll&Hyde>Plan B>Long way home>Plan B>Twisted Sister>Long way home>Jekyll&Hyde>1st half of The Dip.



I missed a section.  After Twisted Sister we climbed back up via to Crash Test Cliff bypass to whatever the trail that we used to always come down is called to Long way home.

I'm glad Sammy was there to help me remember some of the trail names.  It seems like it's been years since I've ridden...


----------



## powhunter (Apr 14, 2012)

Excellent!  Glad to hear the trails are rolling dry....Really wanted to make it, but if I went I wouldnt have gotten any pu&%y thursday night

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2012)

Understandable steveo, next time!


----------

